# Selling egg sacks



## hotbugs62 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I had a few questions on selling egg sacks. I see them here for sale from time to time and I was wondering what and how do you sell, ship etc. I would like to breed some of my tarantulas but I am not going to have time to raise hundreds of baby tarantulas till they are big enough for sale. I know factors go into it like viable egg sack, species etc. Also is there a special way to ship them. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have never heard of this. I think its impossible to do without completley killing the sac. One little bump and one of the eggs could burst which would spoil the whole sac. Not possible to sell/ship sacs without ruining them.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 20, 2008)

I would figure packing so that the sac doesn't move, packing the container so it doesn't move, overnight shipping, and maybe not shipping until the sac was maybe 30 days old (not sure this would make any difference from shipping a fresh sac) would work. Probably worth trying since viable sacs have survived in fruit shipments (much to the surprise of the folks unloading the shipments lol). As long as temps don't get wonky I don't see why not. I envision a pill bottle with cotton on bottom, then sac, then cotton on top. Concerns would be moisture so shipping dry might be necessary but on an overnight that may not be a concern.
Rev


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 20, 2008)

@ hotbugs62- where have you seen sacs for sale?


----------



## hotbugs62 (Sep 20, 2008)

I seen a G. rosea sac for sale here on Arachnoboards. They wanted $500 for it. I can't remember who it was but it made me think about it and if it was possible. I wouldn't be taking the sac from the female immediately but would wait till they are almost ready to emerge. This part might be tricky because of all the factors involved like species, temps, humidity and viability. I had an Orange Huntsman carry her sac for several months. She eventually died from not eating I guess and when I cut the sac open there were no eggs or baby spiders. I monitored the container several times a day and I never seen any baby spiders. My friend had received the same and he had babies in about a month.


----------



## matthias (Sep 20, 2008)

When I've heard of some one "selling a sac" they have not ment the eggs and silk but all the 2nd instar babies from that sac. 
I'm not sure there is a way to safely ship an intact.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Sep 20, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> I have never heard of this. I think its impossible to do without completley killing the sac. One little bump and one of the eggs could burst which would spoil the whole sac. Not possible to sell/ship sacs without ruining them.


It is not impossible. just have to pack carefully and use a reliable shipping service. It's all about how you pack it.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Sep 20, 2008)

hotbugs62 said:


> I seen a G. rosea sac for sale here on Arachnoboards. They wanted $500 for it.


Thats alot for a rosea sack IMO. Maybe if it was guaranteed?? Don't know how the seller could justify that though.


----------



## Kel_420 (Sep 21, 2008)

what about black widow egg sags?


----------



## bliss (Sep 21, 2008)

hotbugs62 said:


> I seen a G. rosea sac for sale here on Arachnoboards. They wanted $500 for it.



wow.  a lot of $ for an eggsac of rosea..

--dan-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 21, 2008)

matthias said:


> When I've heard of some one "selling a sac" they have not ment the eggs and silk but all the 2nd instar babies from that sac.
> I'm not sure there is a way to safely ship an intact.


We have received more than a couple ( ) "sac shipments'...what this means is the entire sac; complete with 1-2 star slings still habitating it. It arrives with the sac, dirt and babies all as one package. Then it's up to the buyer to seperate the slings.
As for $500 rosie sacs....lmao! On what planet?....   
And I personally would never accept shipment of an unhatched sac. There is no way to be sure that they are viable or even what the seller described them as. Sort of like a 'mystery gift'...


----------



## WyvernsLair (Sep 21, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> what about black widow egg sags?


I get Western widow egg sacs (and/or adults) shipped to me from a friend every once in a while when I get bored with my native Northern and Southern widows.  Long as the sac is safely stored in a container with absolutely NO holes of any kind and you have some soft packing around it (tissues) they do pretty good and the jostling doesn't seem to affect their survival rate.  I actually got one sac that had hatched while in transit...cup was full of cute little babies when I opened the box up.  And when I mean no holes in the container, I mean no holes... some babies are tiny enough to get through a hole made by a sewing needle. <g>


----------



## hotbugs62 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm new at selling T's. I thought $500 for a rosea sac was high but hell for all I knew there might be crap load of them LOL. I mainly work with scorpions but I do have some T's that I would love to breed. I was big into it back in the early 90's. Bryant Capiz was a good friend that got me into it heavy. I've only bred the G. rosea but she molted before she laid so no sac there. What would a full 2i sac of M. robustum be worth? Thanks for all the replies the more I learn the better.


----------



## hotbugs62 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have practiced with Brown Recluse and yes they are tiny. I have an unlimited supply of them LOL. I have about 25 now and about 3-4 have sacs LOL.


----------



## barabootom (Sep 21, 2008)

I used to buy egg sacs 30 years ago and they ship just fine.  Make sure they don't bounce around, have air and don't dry out.  A small plastic bubble like a large plastic gumball bubble with a few holes drilled works fine for most sacs.  They should be at least partly developed slings, maybe 1st instar.  As long as they don't get too hot or too cold, they can survive weeks like that.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 22, 2008)

A sac of M.robustum is a pricey item. The wholesale on a sac is going to depend on many factors; how many in the sac? What is the current market/demand? How many other dealers are trying to buy the same sac? How many other sacs are being sold at the same time, through other dealers/suppliers? 
Your best way to figure projected worth/cost; is to make trusted friends with someone who has vast experience with buying wholesale bulk and selling retail -  and ask advice. There is a vast price difference between wholesale and retail. I have never come across a dealer who will agree to purchase a sac at retail. 
I wish you the best of luck! We can always use a good and trustworthy new dealer. Remember that ethics are everything - and you'll go far.  

This is what to expect when purchasing a 'sac'. Hope this helps. 





Sorry it's so blurry - our camera is a steaming pile of crap. This is a 'sac' purchase of B.smithi. If you look - you'll notice the white 'blob' in the lower middle of the container. That is the sac.


----------

